# Suspension issues



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I've noticed that when I'm stopped, and I start turning one direction (either way) and accelerate my car makes this "pop" noise. Also, going slow on bumps, the front right suspension/tire/wheel makes this squeaky sound. Another problem I have is a "jello-y" feel with the steering. I turn the steering wheel, and it feels like there's a lot of play to it, doesn't feel crisp, like it should. Do any of you have any ideas of what could be wrong, or if any of you have experienced something like this.. could you care to elaborate on it and how (if) you got it fixed?

Thanks..


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

As for the popping usally this is associated with CV joint failure; the "jello" feel to the steering I often how found this in older cars with old powersteering fluid that has asorbed water though the years, everytime the problem has been fixed by draining and replacing the fuild and bleeding


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Check you ball joints as well.
my wife's altima had a popping noise in her suspension for over a year- I never could figure out what it was.. I replaced all the suspension bushings, tie rod ends, struts, mounts, and the ball joints.. never did figure out the problem with it.

finally about two months ago, she said it popped really loud and then the steering acted funny.. I got under the car and the ball joint had popped out of the control arm where it's pressed in. from the amount of red dust that was around it, it was obviously the problem the whole time- even after replacing the joint once.
I cleaned it up and welded the lip on the joint to the control arm (if it wears out again, I'll just buy one from a junkyard for $30).. popping noise went away, and back to crisp steering.

dunno if that's your problem, but it's worth a look.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Magic, I'll be sure to do that soon. 

Thanks Matt, I'll check that out next weekend.


----------

